# Free patterns - Whistling Girl Knits - Sarah Pope



## pin_happy (Mar 23, 2012)

sharing the link

http://www.whistlinggirlknits.com/free-patterns/


----------



## gracemd (Aug 6, 2011)

She has a nice tuturial on buttonholes. Thanks for posting.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## Emerald-girl (Oct 3, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. :thumbup:


----------



## Bert's Best (Nov 10, 2013)

Love the hats! Thank you.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Some really cute patterns. Thank you!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for the link. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Geesta (Apr 25, 2012)

Pin. A really nice selection here. Thanks so much for sharing. SMILE


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

Thank you for the link. I'll have to try the beret sometime.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## katy (Jan 23, 2011)

Just because I'm in a strange mood, I'll share one of my grandmothers old sayings:

"WHISTLING GIRLS AND CACKLING HENS ALWAYS COME TO SOME BAD END!"

Have a good one, Katy


----------

